# Implantation of weight into eyelid



## chetubig001 (Jan 4, 2010)

I am having an issue finding a procedure code for Implantaion of a 1.2 gram weight into the left upper eyelid for a patient with dermatochalasis.  The closest thing I can find is 67912 but it is for a correction of lagophthalmos with impalantaion of upper eyelid load (eg, gold weight).  I have not found any other code for this procedure.


----------



## ASC CODER (Jan 5, 2010)

dermatochalasis This is the long medical term for baggy eye lids. Why would the Dr. be putting in weights? I would like to help but I need more info.


----------

